# Drill Press Mortising Attachment



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Are these attachments pretty much generic; Do they all fit most 
major brand Drill Press'????

I'd like to have a Mortising Drill...I don't need to buy one I cannot use.

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Cedarwerks (Jun 13, 2014)

the general consensus is that all mortising attachments are junk. a stand alone mortise machine is the way to go if you are doing a lot of mortise and tenon joints. if not then a good set of forstner bits and some quality chisels do just fine. hog out your hole with the forstner bit then square the corners with the chisels.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree with Cedar works. I have a mortise machine that doesn't get used as much as I thought it would. I hope to change that, but the few mortises I have done could have been accomplished with the forstner/chisel method.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I bought a mortising attachment for my drill press but was almost immediately disappointed. I sold that, bought a stand alone mortising machine and haven't had any regrets since.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> I agree with Cedar works.


x3

Forstner bit and good _sharp_ chisels for me.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I Have one for my Delta drill press and it works fine....I had to drill 5/16 holes , 50 set at 35 degrees to the right and 50 set at 35 degrees to the left for a large shutter that I made for someone and it worked great....

I also used it on the frame of the shutter....


----------



## Heavy D (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a Delta that attaches to the drill press. Works okay, but if you're good with a chisel you can do as stated before just fine. Plus if you need the drill press while in the middle of your mortising, it's a pain to take down and get everything reset.


----------

